# 68 GTO changing/upgrading all bulbs in dash



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

I have my dash pulled in my 68 GTO, awaiting a replacement, so this is the time to replace all bulbs. Current bulb issue is really quite dim, difficult to see gauges during night driving. As far as LED's is it really as simple as getting the replacement bulb in the LED version and switching them out? I think I would prefer the brighter light but I don't want to create electrical gremlins....The folks at superbrightleds.com assure me there will not be an issue. Anyone had experience with doing this to their car?

JV


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jayvee53 said:


> I have my dash pulled in my 68 GTO, awaiting a replacement, so this is the time to replace all bulbs. Current bulb issue is really quite dim, difficult to see gauges during night driving. As far as LED's is it really as simple as getting the replacement bulb in the LED version and switching them out? I think I would prefer the brighter light but I don't want to create electrical gremlins....The folks at superbrightleds.com assure me there will not be an issue. Anyone had experience with doing this to their car?
> 
> JV


Read this, then if you have any more questions, let us know. Just click on below and it will pull up. 









1968 GTO Dim of No dash lights.


Chasing the above dash light issues. 1) lights in area of idiot lights & speedometer work although pretty dim. 2) No lights visible in tachometer area. From what I've read, I was looking for sheet metal formed pieces for the grounds. Not expecting braided straps, but I have both the formed...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

if you wanted to "enhance" the color from white to a faint blue 
I painted the reflective surfaces of the interior housings with a powder blue paint 
Rustoleum Harbor Blue just a thought


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

I installed LEDs and its a great upgrade. I also replaced the light bulb sockets with new stock replacements (the LEDs dont need a special socket) and cleaned the contacts on the circuit foil, also added a few more grounds....


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks so much for the great information everyone! PontiacJim, that's an entire course on LED lighting! Looking forward to the improvement after seeing what Indian's lighting looks like,

JV


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jayvee53 said:


> Thanks so much for the great information everyone! PontiacJim, that's an entire course on LED lighting! Looking forward to the improvement after seeing what Indian's lighting looks like,
> 
> JV


I might as well throw this in since you have a 1968. This is for "Idiot" lights, not for the rally gauge option, but can still be useful.









1968 GTO/Lemans Dash Circuit Board


I drew up a schematic of the 1968 GTO/Lemans/Tempest circuit board using an actual repop circuit board. These are said to fit 1968-1972, but cannot confirm that as sometimes there are changes within the years. This is for my '68 Lemans. It is the non-rally gauge circuit board having the idiot...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Bing68 (Nov 4, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> I might as well throw this in since you have a 1968. This is for "Idiot" lights, not for the rally gauge option, but can still be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jayvee53 said:


> I have my dash pulled in my 68 GTO, awaiting a replacement, so this is the time to replace all bulbs. Current bulb issue is really quite dim, difficult to see gauges during night driving. As far as LED's is it really as simple as getting the replacement bulb in the LED version and switching them out? I think I would prefer the brighter light but I don't want to create electrical gremlins....The folks at superbrightleds.com assure me there will not be an issue. Anyone had experience with doing this to their car?
> 
> JV


Just replaced all of mine in my 68, just did the Guage lights, not the idiot lights. Also did the 2 for the Rally Clock and the hood tach, what a difference. Simple plug and play, looks awesome, used the super white LEDs


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Just did my 68 too. Just be sure u don't change idiot bulbs for led.
Amazing


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Following up on the dash instrument panel replacement, thanks to so much help from members on this site, I have almost everything back in place and it seems all systems are go, except for a light which I had labeled as going to the speedometer. The connector end of the wire was hanging loose and I am not sure where it is supposed to go in order to get power. I am thinking perhaps into the block attached to the back side of the headlight switch? The wire is only so long so there aren't a lot of possibilities. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

That is a fiber optic tube that transmits light. In this case it would go to one of two places. 
Standard equipment was to connect the upper ashtray support from the speedometer lighting to illuminate the ashtray. 

An optional second fiberoptic connected the ignition switch housing from the fuel gauge lighting to illuminate the key hole. Not many cars had this.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Photo from Ebay


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Ahhh! I should have realized the power for the light comes from the circuit board, (too many hours spent looking up while laying on my back twisted like a pretzel?) but I would never have associated the non-bulb end as sending light to the ashtray. If I ever start smoking again, I'll now be able to see where the ashtray is. My sincere thanks to you and all who have been so much help!


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

One last item. The two lights that go to the tach. They fit into a hole that is different than the other light sockets which push in an twist to lock in place. The tach light holes have small metal prong type protrusions which I suspect are supposed to hold the bulb socket and the bulb itself in place. The bulb does not lock itself in the socket which allows the bulb to come loose and fall out. When I had the dash apart, I found two bulbs bouncing around inside the tach itself, which were a challenge to get out of there. Anybody have any guidance regarding a way to secure the bulb into the socket and the socket into the rear of the tach housing? Maybe some adhesive of some sort? Tape?


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Small O-rings are a trick that will definitely secure the bulbs into the sockets, but not sure if someway maybe they can also help
With securing the sockets themselves


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The bulbs should go in by pressing, turning CW and release. If they fall out then you may have damaged sockets. 
New harness is available at the usual places as a Clock/Tach lighting harness.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

O52 said:


> The bulbs should go in by pressing, turning CW and release. If they fall out then you may have damaged sockets.
> New harness is available at the usual places as a Clock/Tach lighting harness.


Or wrong bulb bases.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks guys, I pulled the harness out and after looking at the sockets in detail, I see there are no ridges/channels remaining that would secure the bulb base which is obviously my problem. I had not considered that a bulb socket would wear out like that, I mean how often does a bulb get changed? In any event a new harness is on the way! Once again, thank you all, very much appreciated


----------



## ErickTaylora (23 d ago)

I had dim dashboard lighting because of an old halogen light bulb that was there.


----------

